# Questions Answerd................???????????????



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

i dont mind an oppinion its what all the brave men and women died for in both world wars ,so we can have an oppinion with out the fear of being arrested. so even idiots are entiteled to an oppinion ............if your goin to critisize anybody make it constructive or dont bother.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I'll give you some 'constructive' criticism: please learn how to 'construct' a sentence.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats so funny Im going to leave it in for now :lol:


----------



## macbouncer_123 (Nov 14, 2008)

scottishcammy said:


> I'll give you some 'constructive' criticism: please learn how to 'construct' a sentence.


 i take it the dogs called ""sam" and he tells you what do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

macbouncer_123 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give you some 'constructive' criticism: please learn how to 'construct' a sentence.
> ...


Tut, tut, macbouncer, you can't spell, and now you've added reading to your list of underachievements.

It's like having a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You had better reply quickly Macbouncer....



Edit...

Too late...... :rltb:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Too late...... :rltb:


I miss him already.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

I do enjoy a good bout of twat baiting, it's the only fun I get since they banned the use of bears. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

macbouncer_123 said:


> i take it the dogs called ""sam" and he tells you what do.


I think he somehow likened scottishcammys avatar to Uncle Sam. :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

potz said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > I do enjoy a good bout of twat baiting, it's the only fun I get since they banned the use of bears. :thumbsdown:
> ...


They're too easy though. Bears present more of a challenge due to their IQ which can be more than ten times greater than that of your average [email protected]


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

potz said:


> Who is uncle Sam? Surely that's not the dog's name ...












He was speaking about either of the wars, I can only assume he meant Uncle Sam...

EDIT: Image changed to a much smaller one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

potz said:


> Who is uncle Sam? Surely that's not the dog's name ...


Nah, the dog is the one and only Barney, a true video star and pizza connoisseur.

I think he misread scottishcammy as scottish sammy, but we'll never know how his tiny mind worked.

I bet he's reading this now, and is throwing a merry tantrum at being struck dumb.................... h34r:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Thanks Lee 

Barney says "I want my macburger"...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

And we tried so hard to be nice. And welcoming. We were polite, too. See what you get?

As my granddad used to say, "A friend in need is a bloody nuisance." He was a wise old man. I miss him terribly.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

My granddad, that is. :lol:


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

didn't really endear himself to anyone while he was here did he? ah well, never mind.

pretty funny to get banned so quick!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Thanks Lee
> 
> Barney says "I want my macburger"...


Cammy, I don`t think I want to meet your Barney :fear:

Also why the feck did that twat want to bounce me? :huh:

BTW his name wasn`t by any chance Andy ie member no. 2?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Crap....a few hours travel time to DC and I miss all the commotion. :sadwalk:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

damn..... missed it all ...... and I wanted to use my smiley


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Lee
> ...


It could be Andy, but there are many people like him that may not be _him_, but looking to cause just as much trouble.

I don't know why they waste their time or why we bother to respond to them. That's what they crave most, the response they're looking for.

Shut them out and let's not feed the trolls.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

catflem said:


> macbouncer_123 said:
> 
> 
> > scottishcammy said:
> ...


Oh God, I'm going straight to hell for laughing at that, but that is the GREATEST INSULT I have seen in YEARS!!! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW his name wasn`t by any chance Andy ie member no. 2?


I could see this one ending in tears for MR Mac.

And what's with the ???????????????????? over every post?

Who is Andy btw? h34r:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

potz said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thanks for that Chris. I have read many references about him in different posts but wasn't sure what the joke was all about...shame people have to act like he did really... Cheers - S


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I am afraid we all fell into his egotistic trap the only way to discourage his type is when you first suspect his motives ignore him THAT THEY CANNOT ABIDE and they soon move on.

Egotist- conceited person: somebody with an exaggerated sense of his or her own importance, especially somebody who tends to speak or write about himself or herself excessively with no regard to others


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Seismic one said:


> I am afraid we all fell into his egotistic trap the only way to discourage his type is when you first suspect his motives ignore him THAT THEY CANNOT ABIDE and they soon move on.
> 
> Egotist- conceited person: somebody with an exaggerated sense of his or her own importance, especially somebody who tends to speak or write about himself or herself excessively with no regard to others


I agree, he was an industry standard troll and we should have paid him the respect he deserved by ignoring the boring loser.

**** him and all of his ilk, but let's remember be nice to all new members as a matter of course.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Careful, careful, posting as sensibly as that may get you a job as a moderator!!!  :lol:

Your forum needs you!!!  :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yes, no good deed goes unpunished. I tried it once Griff but the benefits package sucked, it's more fun being as "moderate" as everyone else without those "benefits" as a burden.


----------

